# Starter fly rods and reels



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I am looking for decent fly rods and reels that won't break the bank. I want to get better before I spend money on some bigger names and price tags. Looking for an 8wt.

For rods I have been looking at the Allen Fly Fishing Compass, The TFO BVK, and the St. Croix Rio Santos.

For reels, the Allen Fly Fishing Alpha III and the Orvis Clearwater Large Arbor Reel.

I am open to suggestions and opinions.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Look at the warranties. For the rod, tfo is hard to beat from what I hear. I like my bvk.


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

BVK is 100% the way to go....and literally casts like a $500 rod....top notch warranty too! That matched with an Allen reel is a pretty good combo and should cover you for quite some time! Honestly I have Sage and Scott rods and fish my BVK more!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Lou, 

Do your self a favor and search breaking issues with the BVK.  

Its common. 

The TICRX is a better rod in my opinion.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

I have heard of reports of the bvk tip problem being corrected. I wonder if it is true?


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Bvk and anAllen kraken. That will be my next setup. Had a friend buy a broken tfo rod on ebay and they replaced it no cost, no questions asked, and very quickly.


----------



## papo (Jun 24, 2011)

As a noobie also I can tell you to check out the tfo mangrove it is easy to cast and very tough. A while back I had a bvk had to send it back to tfo 2 times :/ .


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a buddy who has a TFO Mangrove...for the money it is an excellent rod.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Lou,
> 
> Do your self a favor and search breaking issues with the BVK.
> 
> ...



X2 on TICRX. Although I say go ahead and buy the best. Your going to end up becoming obsessed with it and spending the money anyways.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > Lou,
> >
> > Do your self a favor and search breaking issues with the BVK.
> >
> ...


X100


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

IMHO the ticrx is just extreme fast, i used the 6wt might as well be fishing a 9, my personal preference is the TFO mangrove, I love mine in 8 and 12wts


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

IMHO the ticrx is just extreme fast, i used the 6wt might as well be fishing a 9, my personal preference is the TFO mangrove, I love mine in 8 and 12wts  7

```

```


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

OP

I have a Sea Level Tempest III loaded with 65# braid backing. Excellent 8/9 wt reel. I would let you have it for $125 shipped. Reel is in excellent shape.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My BVK 8wt broke twice, both times were user error. My 9wt BVK has never broken, and is the best casting 9wt I have ever thrown, and I have casted plenty of other rods from Loomis to Clutch to Sage, I still prefer the BVK 9wt. It's a completely different beast than the 8wt. I sold my 8wt BVK when I got the 7wt Sage Xi3, but then I sold that and now I am using a new prototype 8wt that Blue Halo is bringing to the market. 

The BVK casts way better than the TiCr X. It will break if you cause it to break. That means no lead checking the blank with heavy lead eyes amongst other things. 

TFO's warranty is awesome. 

I hate the Mangrove. It was one of the worst rods I have ever casted.




But the biggest thing, remember that all rods don't match everyone's casting style. What feels great to one, doesn't mean it will feel great to the next guy. Cast them all and figure out which one you like the best.


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

> I hate the Mangrove. It was one of the worst rods I have ever casted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his last statement holds true, proof of that is that he hates the mangrove. I personally love it!  Another funny thing is, i had the 9wt bvk and i absolutely hated it! ;D   This is why its best to cast before you buy each casting style will require a different rod, and also keep line into consideration, sometimes line plays a huge role in how you like a certain rod, i had a reddington predator and hated it with SA redfish, then switched to Cortland liquid clear line and liked it. Allot of variables come into play.

If you are ever in the area I suggest going and talking to Brad at Bill Jacksons, they will let you take a few rods to the pond outback and cast them and help you find what is best for you.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I appreciate all the feedback!! I wasn't expecting all of this.  I can barely cast a fly rod currently so that's the main reason for not wanting to spend a lot.  I don't want to break a rod because I know it will be user error. 

I have friends with the BVK so I will test theirs out before I purchase anything.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

New Smyrna Outfitters has a pretty good selection of rods and I'm pretty sure you can test-cast as well.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

> I appreciate all the feedback!! I wasn't expecting all of this.  I can barely cast a fly rod currently so that's the main reason for not wanting to spend a lot.  I don't want to break a rod because I know it will be user error.
> 
> I have friends with the BVK so I will test theirs out before I purchase anything.


As a fly fisherman in the making, so to speak, do take a look at the Mangrove ---- it will most likely cast a little easier than many of the stiffer/faster sticks and it is also very accurate on casts under 45/50ft (just as it was designed for).

I fish BVKs and love em, have Mangroves/Xi2s/Xis and other Sage rods, but is I was in your shoes, I'd take a serious look at the Mangrove and if by chance you go the BVK route, I'd over line it by one weight or maybe a weight and a half with some of the newer lines.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > I appreciate all the feedback!! I wasn't expecting all of this.  I can barely cast a fly rod currently so that's the main reason for not wanting to spend a lot.  I don't want to break a rod because I know it will be user error.
> >
> > I have friends with the BVK so I will test theirs out before I purchase anything.
> 
> ...


I agree with this post. The mangrove is a great rod for getting a feel for loading and timing, unless you're already a decent caster. The BVK doesn't really let you feel the loading of the rod due to it's stiffness. I love my BVK and it can shoot some serious line. But I prefer using the mangrove for most of my fishing, since I'm sightfishing and only really need to make cast at about 30' or less. Also the mangrove loads really well with 10 or less feet of line out, whereas the BVK shines once 25 or more feet of line is out. I've heard of BVK's breaking, but I've had mine for 2 years with no issues or breaking. Plus their customer service is top notch. So even if it breaks, there's no need to worry about replacement. Just recently on here, a guy broke his Loomis NRX after only having it for a very short time. When rods are made lighter and lighter, and stiffer and stiffer. They are gonna be more inclined to breaking.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Use Royal Wulff Triangle Taper on the BVK. Best line I have thrown on it. Match the line weight to the rod weight. I personally will never over line a rod, just find a line that matches it. If you overline a rod, it will help you cast short distances easier, but you'll lose long range abilities. 

It's a shortcut many do to try and cheat the learning curve of learning how to cast properly. Put in the time properly, and you will be much more happy when you can cast at fish from 20-70' range. Rather than overline a rod, and learn to cast at fish under 40'.

Again, that's just my opinion. Everyone has reasons as to why they choose certain things, and are comfortable with certain things. I'm just explaining my logic and how I approached fly fishing.


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

> Use Royal Wulff Triangle Taper on the BVK. Best line I have thrown on it. Match the line weight to the rod weight. I personally will never over line a rod, just find a line that matches it. If you overline a rod, it will help you cast short distances easier, but you'll lose long range abilities.
> 
> It's a shortcut many do to try and cheat the learning curve of learning how to cast properly. Put in the time properly, and you will be much more happy when you can cast at fish from 20-70' range.  Rather than overline a rod, and learn to cast at fish under 40'.
> 
> Again, that's just my opinion. Everyone has reasons as to why they choose certain things, and are comfortable with certain things. I'm just explaining my logic and how I approached fly fishing.


x2 on that! I never overline....IMO if you have have to overline a rod, then it's simply too fast of a rod for you...you're using the extra weight in the line to force it to load instead of casting it correctly and loading the rod. Remember fast does not equal good all the time. I've cast many rods that are "fast action" and suck! Conversely, there are medium action rods that I love. Trust me, there are many people out on bonefish flats, chucking 90' casts with less than fast rods...do yourself a favor and cast them...find what fits your style and casting stroke and most of all PRACTICE!


----------

